# Tuesday report: Paradise Hole and Russian Freighter



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi again,



So, I gave myself a tank of gas as an early Christmas gift and went out with 1/3 of Team R.U and new forum member sstep on Tuesday. Left left shoreline at around 8:45 and wanted to head out to a few nearshore mingo spots. Thanks again to freespool, aerialjc and jjam for the tips. 



This was my first trip out of PNS so we were excited, been fishing outta Destin a bunch. On the way through the pass, the birds were all over the inside point chasing bait...and the sounder marked some big echos every now and then. Another boat was there and chasing reds no doubt...he landed a nice upper slot while we were watching. My dumbass was not prepared to redfish, through I quickly tied on a jerk-shad and a copper spoon to see if we could find one or two. But the water was absolutely like mud...or bad coffee...so after a few minutes we said, the heck with it, let's get offshore. Our target, Mingos. Before I start, let me say that the last time I went fishing for Mingos with Russian, other 1/3 of Team RU, we would get bit off or rocked every half hour by things other than mingos with a taste for squid. So this time, I decided to tie up some rigs out of very light 20lb berkeley wire leader (nylon coated). This stuff worked like a charm, not a single rocking or bite off all day. I don't know if it spooked the mingos, hard to say, but everything else didn't seem to care that I was using it. 



Off we go and Noaa was right, there was 2-3 most of the way...the short period made for slow going, I think I ended up doing 14 or 15 after giving up on planing. Anyways, first stop, Paradise hole. Time about 10:15, water temp, 62 degrees, tide outgoing and virtually no current. The latter allowed us to use only 4 OZ of weight in almost 80 feet of water, which was a real treat. We got to use lighter tackle which I always enjoy... So the sounder lit up like a christmas tree, echoes up and down the column. I kept peering over the edge of the boat, as I expected them to be stacked up like logs down there. The seas were not so nice...but once we got on the hook it was manageable. The bite was immediate and constant. For every 6 RS, there was 1 trigger and 1 small gag. For every 5 trigger, a keeper. Was really damn fun...and a good learning experience for sstep as this was his first time offshore. Right away I figured we'd be killed by the RS all day, so I put on a 6 oz bucktail jig...no luck, a few nips...then I tried a 4 oz diamond jig...that resulted in a small AJ and more RS. Ok ok, I get it now... I'll just enjoy the bite and keep fishing.



Around noon, we figured we would try one more spot before the seas picked up further. So we moved to the russian freighter. At this point, I started to think my Raymarine was broken because it was the same deal. Freaking christmas down there. I didn't anchor over it, for fear of getting my hook caught, but got within about 100 yards of her and sung over bits of her. Same exact mix. 6 RS, 1 Trig, 1 small gag, repeat. Attempts at sending down frozen cigar minnows on grouper rigs resulted in stolen bait, so back we went.



Final tally was 4 keeper triggers and 1 largish mingo. It was kinda freaky really, I had pegged legal triggers as exceedingly rare... Guess we were due for ours. 



So we headed home around 2:30 and stopped in the pass to pull a stretch 25 for a minute to see if we'd get lucky. I haven't had any luck yet trolling for anything, so I'm still just putting in my newbie hours in that regard. All in all, a good day.



Being on the water, listening to XMAS music, sure beats spending the day in the mall. And it was cheaper to boot. But damn guys, filleting those trigger fish was a royal p.i.t.a. It was like cutting kevlar... I worked up a serious sweat doing that. Maybe Santa will bring me an electric fillet knife.



Here's a pic or two.



Lastly, I'd like to thank the forum founder and some of you members for a great year. Me and the wife have made some fantastic friends that will surely last until I'm grey (or at least until I run out of gas money). Plus, the openness and detail in which some members share their information has made it all the better and going to make me a better fisherman in the long run. I promise to pay it forward. It's all about improving our game here...so here's to making more friends and sharing more fish stories in 2010. :letsdrink 



sstep with an almost keeper...














me


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post and pictures,good read. It was good for you also to take along another new fishing buddy. What was the color of the water at the paradise hole? Gene


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Gene,



I'd say the water was on the blue-black side, maybe 15' vis or a tad bit more. No trace of the mud and silt that we saw in the pass... But it certainly wasn't that nice copper blue I've seen out at the edge. BTW, my partner the Russian (Nic D) has speaks highly of you guys. Looking forward to studying a bit with Recess University in 2010... we're short on our blackfin coursework. ;-)


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, nice to know some folks are still getting out there and catching some fish. Gotta love those triggers. 

As far as cleaning them, I'd just as soon clean a trigger as anything, they're really one of the easiest to clean once you get the method down. I've had a couple electric knives, but haven't used one in years. I much prefer a regular old Dex Russel. Don't try to fillet them like other fish such as snapper and grouper by cutting the side, you'll just dull your blade. I use a stab through and slice method myself, others have thier way, but to each their own.

Thanks for sharing and enjoy your fresh catch. :letsdrink


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

it looks like you guys were having a good time. as far as cleaning a trigger, if you find someone who's done it for a while, you'll see their little tricks, that makes it a hell of a lot easier and keeps the knife a alittle sharper. i used to dread cleaning triggers until i watched wade clean afew, now i enjoy cleaning and eating them...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Triggers are becoming more prevalent recently. And if you can find a location where they are holding, it's usually a trigger fest going on down there. In years past legal triggers were few and far between till you found a good stash of them on a wreck. But they are getting more prevelant on more wrecks. At least that is what I notice while diving.

Thanks for the info and great report. It's a good thing you did not try to anchor on the Russian Frieghter. That wreck has more anchors as decoration than any other that I have seen.:doh The debris field is large and scattered down there.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Phil,

Merry Christmas brah. It's posts like this that keep me a member of this forum and honestly sane over here in Afghanistan. Thanks for your time and effort to post something worthy of reading and enjoying. Most of us on the forum are average fishermen that just enjoy a day on the water. You made my evening over here when I read this.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep a serrated knife for making that cut behind the gills on triggers and save the Dexter regular blades for the rest of the fish. Triggers still get cleaned last to keep my blades sharp for grouper etc.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome read and pics Phil..Glad you guys were able to get back out and bring home some good eats..

Keep those reports a coming! :clap

Jimmy


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi guys,



Hope you all had a good holiday. Thanks for the tips on filleting. I received a few over PM's as well. Man, I've got half a mind to just dry out a trigger completely, nail him to a board and use one for a sharpening stone. :doh Anyways, I look forward to trying the new skills on the next batch. I have to say, they were a lot of fun to catch. I tend to think of these decorative reef fish as "not sportman-worthy", but a 4 pound trigger was more fun than an 8 pound RS for sure. I thought the same thing of Mingos until Russian convinced me otherwise by filling my fishbox and freezer with tasty fillets. 



Thanks for the kudos on the report. Our team is really trying to learn...and I can't very well go asking for people for 'all the details' without being complete myself. (temp, depth, location, time, tide, bait etc..)



Stressless, glad I could provide a momentary bit of fishiness to you over there dude. I do hope they fed you some decent grub over the holidays. Rest assured that there will be plenty of red snapper and amberjack for you upon your safe return. In the meantime, keep your head down and know that everyone over here is super supportive of your work, regardless of political leaning.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

> *Mattatoar (12/25/2009)*I keep a serrated knife for making that cut behind the gills on triggers and save the Dexter regular blades for the rest of the fish. Triggers still get cleaned last to keep my blades sharp for grouper etc.






Years back when I worked on supply boats, I would start the Trigger cleaning process behind the gills with a fixed blade carpenter's knife - the ones with the pointed blades that are very stout and don't slip (I guess you could use a retractable). I, like you, would make the gill cut and then all the way around the body, just perforating the skin, then switch to the fillet knife for the easy inside stuff.



Tough little boogers, aren't they?


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

> *Lawdog88 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Mattatoar (12/25/2009)*I keep a serrated knife for making that cut behind the gills on triggers and save the Dexter regular blades for the rest of the fish. Triggers still get cleaned last to keep my blades sharp for grouper etc.
> ...


A carpenter's knife-That sounds like a great idea. I am going to try that next time.. Thanks!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Gray Heads.

Triggers can be a pain to clean. The skin is so rough and tough I think a Trigger skin boot would out last Gator skin boot. Now as for cleaning Triggers there is an art to it. I use only my 8in.DR fillet knife. Start at the tail, and cut towards the front. There is a soft area right along the top of the fish. The only tough skin you may encounter will be the belly. As with al fish its much easier to cut the skin going back to front,scalely fish anyway. The tough skin you folks are refferring is right behind the gills. I leave that skin attached to the body. The fillet is cut on 3 sides,tail ,belly and back. THe skin is left attached to the fish with the part of skin that is behind the gills. The Trigger fish one of the most difficult fish to clean if you fillet it like most other species. Its much easier and less abrasive on a knife blade if filleted from the tail to the head.

English was not my cup of tea , sort of speak. So hopefullyI've explained how I clean a Trigger.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

So, what happens once you filet from tail to head? Do you turn the fish over, redirect the blade down to the skin, then filet the meat off the skin back towards the tail?

I am still a little fuzzy on this one.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Triggers aren't so bad. The more you do the easier it gets. Here is a video that I found, he makes it look pretty easy, he doesn't go after the cheeks or face meat, but I know alot of people that don't.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=540183371458


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/2/2010)*So, what happens once you filet from tail to head? Do you turn the fish over, redirect the blade down to the skin, then filet the meat off the skin back towards the tail?
> 
> I am still a little fuzzy on this one.




THis doesn't show the skin coming off, it's not too difficult. This one makes me a little nervous, daddy always said "never cut towrd yourself" 

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f123/RUNKELDC/?action=view&current=100_0560.flv


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

> *naclh2oDave (1/2/2010)*Triggers aren't so bad. The more you do the easier it gets. Here is a video that I found, he makes it look pretty easy, he doesn't go after the cheeks or face meat, but I know alot of people that don't.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=540183371458




Man, that guys knife must be made of tungsten or something. There's no way my knives will do it that way even after a good sharpening. I gotta go catch some more so I can practice.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

> *philthefish (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *naclh2oDave (1/2/2010)*Triggers aren't so bad. The more you do the easier it gets. Here is a video that I found, he makes it look pretty easy, he doesn't go after the cheeks or face meat, but I know alot of people that don't.
> ...


That is the key !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now go forth and catch many triggers :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, now how about how to filet a redfish the right way.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Gray Heads.

OK, the skin of the trigger will still be atttached to the fish behind the gills. yes I flip the fillet over just like if you leave the skin attached at the tail of say a snapper only with a trigger the skin will be attached behind the gills. Yes flip the fillet over and cut towards the tail to remove fillet from skin. Now you will have to hold thefish up atleast a 90degree angle from the cleaning table to acheive this, you can't leave the fish flat on the table. You have to get very aggressive in this matter, with alot of bend in the fillet knife.I hold the trigger by the tail when using this method. I will never cut towards my hand, I need all my fingers. Not many people fillet a trigger this way. I once was a deckhand and the captain told me that I was the first person hed seen clean a trigger like that other than him.I've seen otherdeckhands use this method. After many many times of cleaning triggers , I have found that this method works best for me and is less abrasive on the fillet knife.

OK, now the triggerfish is one fish that you can can a good grip on the tail. Its very hard to hold, say a snapper by the tail. Like trying to pull in out of the fish box by the tail. Now with a trigger you can grab it by the tail and beat down a criminal with it and not lose your grip.


----------

